# So lädst Du Deine Fangmeldung hoch



## Anglerboard Redaktion (15. Januar 2019)

Wie bereits in den Regeln erwähnt, zählen nur Fänge aus dem Jahr 2019. Um uns das zu bestätigen, muss der Superangler-Button auf dem Bild mit dem Maßband sein. Ihr ladet zur Teilnahme zwei Bilder hoch: eines mit Euch und Eurem Fang und eines mit Fisch, Maßband und Button.

*Die Fangmeldung umfasst auch den Namen des Anglers, Fischart, Länge in cm, Fangzeit und Gewässer sowie Köder.*

*So sieht eine perfekte Fangmeldung mit Maßband und Button aus*






*Wichtig!
Ihr ladet Eure Fänge immer als NEUEN THREAD (neues Thema) in der jeweiligen Fischkategorie hoch! So funktioniert eine Meldung für Euch und für uns schnell und unkompliziert. Natürlich freuen wir uns auch auf rege Diskussionen unter Eurem Fang! Bevor die Meldung online geht, muss sie von uns noch freigeschaltet werden. Gedulde Dich also, wenn Dein Thread nicht sofort erscheint. 

Hier geht´s zur Tabelle Aal: https://bit.ly/2AKnYIF

Die ausführlichen Regeln zu Schlag den Superangler 2019 findet Ihr hier: Klick!

Bei Fragen, wendet Euch jederzeit an @Jesco Peschutter oder @Rebecca Hoffmann*


----------

